# Control remoto RF para alarma con pic ¿como?



## SERBice (Abr 1, 2011)

Estuve buscando por largo tiempo como hacer una alarma, luego de un  tiempo viendo ejemplos comence a hacer una con lo aprendido y usando un  viejo 16f84a que encontre tirado jaja... luego contemplare usar 16f88 o  algo mejor y mas barato (osea, mejor relacion precio calidad.... ustedes  podrian asesorarme al respecto).


No obstante, mi thread tiene un titulo diferente ¿verdad?.


Todo ha salido bien hasta ahora, con el mplab y el ccs c, uso proteus  para simular, me ha resultado muy facil usando unas pocas funciones para  poner en alto, bajo o detectar el nivel de las E/S (ya tenia algo de  practica en C)... todo muy bien hasta aca.

El problema se me presento al buscar circuitos de RF... viendo el  control remoto de la alarma de mi auto, vi que usaba el HT12E y que era  un PCB simple.... y me puse a buscar. Luego vi que este IC (y su  contraparte, el HT12D) son dificiles de conseguir, y salen bastante para  lo poco que hacen, cuestan lo mismo que un pic chico.

Habiendo detallado todo, aca va mi pregunta:


¿podrian ayudarme a construir los circuitos transmisor y receptor?, lo  que busco es algo facil de armar, que se consigan los componentes y que  no sean costosos.

El pcb del control de la alarma de mi auto es simple, lleva unos diodos, capacitores... etc. Un transistor MPSH10 (http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/fairchild/MPSH10.pdf) y el HT12E.

Supongo que con este transistor y un pic chico se podria transmitir FM para hacer el circuito lo mas chico posible.

En mi alarma, como dije, uso 16f84a, y estoy algo justo con los pines, pero podria suprimir algunas funciones para usarlo como deco, u opcionalmente hacer un deco con otro pic chico y poner en 1 o 0 uno o dos pines del 16f84 para mandar instrucciones.

Mi idea es poder mandar al menos 2 codificaciones diferentes (activa normal y activa silencioso), adicionalmente estaria bien un boton para cierre de puertas y cristales, etc....


Pero bueno, no quiero empezar por atras, en principio les pido ayuda para enviar y recibir señales usando pic ya que nunca he trabajado con mandos a distancia.


PD: encontre esto, pero lo veo demasiado complejo para lo que necesito y desconozco la disponibilidad y precio de estos componentes.... http://jap.hu/electronic/codec.html


----------



## Zankoku (Abr 3, 2011)

Hola estuve leyendo tu post, veo que eres de Argentina realmente no se que tan dificil sea de conseguir lo que necesitas, aca en Peru si son comerciales el ht12e y ht12d, pero bueno te comento que probé ambos en un control vía rf y me funcionaron perfectamente te adjunto este artículo la información esta muy detallada pero en caso tengas una duda consultame y si está en mis posibilidades ayudarte te daré una mano.
Por cierto los módulos de transmisión que use fueron los siguientes te adjuntaré los 2 enlaces.


este es del TX , RX.

http://robots-argentina.com.ar/Prueba_RFLink.htm

y el siguiente de los módulos que utilicé

http://electronicahifi.com.pe/index.php/home/producto_detalle/212

Cuidate y espero te sirva la info.


----------



## SERBice (Abr 3, 2011)

Gracias por tu respuesta Zankoku.

Los modulos tws y rws son algo costosos para el capital con el que cuento y la funcion que deben cumplir. 

Dado qeu estoy diseñando una alarma de automovil (el pic esta casi listo, solo unos ajustes finales y lo de los controles RF), los controles no pueden tener una antena externa.

En conclusion, debo transmitir distancias relativamente (no mas de 30 metros como mucho).

Ahora copiaré y luego subire en este thread fotos y el esquema del control de la alarma actual de mi automovil (que usa un transistor normal y componentes MUY comunes junto a un HT12E).

¿Alguien tiene idea de como hacer un emisor y un receptor de bajo costo con componentes simples (diodos, transistores y resistencias)?, he buscado pero no encuentro


----------



## SERBice (Abr 5, 2011)

Aca le sdejo las fotos del control remoto del cual dispongo, consta de 3 capacitores del lado de las pistas, un cap ceramico y un regulable del lado de los componentes, 4 resistencias, 2 diodos (supongo 1n4148), el tipico led, pulsadores, transistor (MPSH10) y el IC (HT12E).


Es basico, y funciona bien.

http://www.serbice.net/P1050244.JPG




http://www.serbice.net/P1050251.JPG
http://www.serbice.net/P1050260.JPG


Lo que desconozco es como es el receptor o si se puede hacer un receptor para este emisor.

Asi mismo, si la alarma tuviera presencia deberia enviar un ping cada cierto tiempo, con lo cual este control no seria muy util, creo que deberia usarse un pic de los chiquitos qeu enviara una señal para ping, y otra para el mando manual.

Ejemplo:

ping = addr:10010011 data:0011
boton1 = addr:10010011 data:0001
boton2 = addr:10010011 data:0010

Para esto, solo se necesitaria el pic y el transmisor, se eliminaria el HT12x

PD: trate de editar el post anterior mio para no hacer doble post, pero no encontre la opcion.


----------



## SERBice (Abr 8, 2011)

he encontrado unos integrados que parecen ser similares, o incluso equivalente al ht12e/d


en el datasheet del PT2261A, en la pagina 9, se muestra un diagrama muy similar al del control remoto que tome como ejemplo (ver fotos en el post anterior).


A ver si alguien me puede dar una manito con esto....

lo unico que necesito es, saber codificar con un microcontrolador pequeño diferentes señales (segun que pulsador y el tiempo pulsado.... yo se hacer la deteccion de los botones, solo me falta saber como codificar los bits y enviarlos)... y la etapa transmisora de rf.

Supongo que al usar un pic, se suprime el IC encoder.

Alguien sabe como mandar una señal de rf con un transistor, o algo simple y barato.


Gracias.


----------



## Natanjimenez (Abr 24, 2011)

Saludos estos controles que hablas son los que venden por alli necesito hacer un sistema controlador por un PIC pero nose que usar de control remoto qiero hacerlo con un control remoto de alarmas de carro  pero nose que protocolo o que envian estos dispositivos


----------



## Giru_zgz (Ene 22, 2012)

hola, estoy desarrollando yo tambien una alarma con radiofrecuencia y ando buscando documentación (sobre todo codigo en C). ¿ Que circuito hiciste para desactivar la alarma?


----------



## SERBice (Mar 2, 2012)

Giru_zgz dijo:


> hola, estoy desarrollando yo tambien una alarma con radiofrecuencia y ando buscando documentación (sobre todo codigo en C). ¿ Que circuito hiciste para desactivar la alarma?


 

y cuantas funciones de tu alarma quieres que programe(mos) por ti? 

Mira, la alarma se desactiva via software, ningun circuito, recibe una señal y se desarma, simple no?.


----------



## arrivaellobo (Mar 2, 2012)

SERBice, échale un vistazo a este post que creé, puede que te sirva. A mi me ha llegado ya uno de los módulos que pedí, en cuanto llegue el otro me pongo a hacer pruebas.

Un abrazo


----------



## hamster (Mar 2, 2012)

Hola Amigo , me gusta  lo que quieres hacer:

Yo he utilizado el TXM-XXX-LR // RXM-XXX-LR , los cuales son un transmisor y Receptor  RF  que utilizan modulación ASK y tasa de transferencia de hasta 1k Baud, disponible en frecuencias de 315, 418, 433 Mhz, te aseguro etse chip es de lo mejor ya que nos da bastante libertad en nuestros diseños, es de bajo costo y largo alcance además responde muy bien a lo de COSTO-BENEFICIO , aquí en Nicaragua me costarón:

TXM-418-LR = 7.46  $
RXM-418-LR =  13.56 $     +  Gastos de envió.

También si quieres hay un transceptor:

TRM-418-LT  = 17.15 $    +  Gastos de envió.

Estos módulos son chips en encapsulado SMD, y solo necesitan una antena para funcionar además de hacer un PCB con tierra plana, si quieres algo más sofisticado hay chips también en SMD que transmiten en FSK con tasas de hasta 56 K Baud, aunque estos no los he probado para América son el 
TXM-916-ES =13.84 $ + GE
RXM-916-ES = 17.12 $ +GE

El TXM-418-LR // RXM-418-LR los he utilizado para transmitir y recibir datos de sensores, no utilice chip encoder/decoder como ustedes, para proteger un poco los datos aplique codificación/decodificación hamming(7,4) con el PIC16F873 el cual detecta y corrige un error cada 7 bits. Les puedo enviar la simulación en proteus y el código en ensamblador si lo desean, advierto que no soy muy ordenado programando en ensamblador, y además  este diseño lo deje incompleto ya que tenía que ocuparme de otras cosas pero así como esta es suficiente para implementarlo.
LINX technologies es una súper compañía al igual que Microchip y Atmel.


----------



## SERBice (Mar 2, 2012)

Oye colega, que buena data. Esto haria mi circuito mucho mas pequeño al parecer, me interesa mucho.

Yo programo en C (CCS), pero me interesaria ver la simulacion y si pudieras explicarme un poco sobre la codificacion que usaste.

Los precios son en dolares no?


----------



## hamster (Mar 3, 2012)

Hola .
Si los precios son en dólares. Es lo mejor que encontré en el mercado, recuerda Costo-Beneficio 
Y definitivamente tu circuito queda mas pequeño, a mi me ha funcionado muy bien, yo lo utilicé con el TXM-418-LR y RXM-418-LR, quedo bien y logré demostrar que el hamming corrige un error cada 7 bits, introduje datos con un bit erróneo y el sistema los corregía, es bueno te lo recomiendo. Ahora estoy trabajando en algo un poco mas avanzado es combinar Hamming y CRC, esto es para saber cuando ha ocurrido mas de un error, desechar el dato y pedir retransmisión con el transceptor TRM-418-LT.
Primer paso es que entiendas como funciona el hamming, aqui te adjunto un doc en Word 2007, primero comprendelo y despues intenta llevarlo al lenguaje que uses, cualquier duda avísame.
Ahora me gustaria saber que microcontrolador usas,  yo te recomendaria usar un microcontrolador AVR en el documento te explicó por que.
Yo utilicé el micro PIC16F873 programado en ensamblador cuando realicé este proyecto, si utilizas el PIC16F84 este codigo te servirá solo tendrias que cambiar el acceso a los bancos y olvidarte del ADC.
Pero primero revisa el documento e intenta comprender como funciona el hamming(7,4).

El código y la simulación te la envio luego, dame un poco de tiempo para ordenarlo, comentarlo y explicar en que consistia el proyecto (Que quería obtener) para que se pueda entender, voy a ver si diseño alguna función en C que permita esta codificación.


----------



## SERBice (Mar 3, 2012)

Muchas gracias colega.


----------



## Yeey (Mar 8, 2012)

En cuanto anda el Transmisor y Receptor RF?


----------



## hamster (Ago 22, 2012)

Hola amigos. 
con respecto al código hamming (7,4) aqui dejo código en C (AVR Srudio 4) para un atmega328p y una simulación en proteus .. en la cual un MCU codifica y envia un string a otro MCU el cual decodifica el dato y lo presenta en terminal.
Espero que a alguien le sirva!


----------



## Lion1 (Sep 11, 2012)

Que tal comunidad una pregunta relacionada con el tema, es simple curiosidad.  que pasa si uno la antena emisora a la antena receptora? en el momento de trasmitir datos.


----------

